
New Particle Collision Math May Offer Quantum Clues - headalgorithm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-particle-collision-math-may-offer-quantum-clues-20200820/
======
carterschonwald
Ok, this is cool.

This touches on a cool problem I saw a talk about a few years ago.

The problem is this: Feynman diagrams are a fantastic notational tool for
particle physics models. But the induced equation solving for the associated
model is pretty monstrous if done naively. With some care, you can simplify
having 100 integrals to calculate down to 10 or so. Roughly speaking.

It sounds like this series of works is about better algorithms for
systematically and performantly doing these calculations/ solving the types of
math problems that arise out of Feynman diagrams ?

~~~
T-A
Yes. "We discuss a recursive algorithm for the computation of multivariate
intersection numbers and provide three different approaches for a direct
decomposition of Feynman integrals" [1] pretty much says it all.

I'm surprised to see such a technical subject being covered in a popsci
article. It's pretty much as far as you can get from the usual fare of big-
picture speculation about the interpretation of QM etc. The very last sentence
("it may even foreshadow a new perspective on reality") almost seems like an
afterthought, added at the last moment to appease the audience.

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.04823](https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.04823)

~~~
8bitsrule
Quotes to show the basic problem and what's been discovered:

"Physicists have algorithms to compute the probabilities of no-loop and one-
loop scenarios, but many two-loop collisions bring computers to their
knees....

"Researchers use computers to essentially guess at millions of relationships
and laboriously extract the combinations of integrals that matter....

"[With new cohomology methods] When researchers compute the weights, they see
that scenarios with the longest-lasting virtual particles — that is, cases in
which the particles become essentially real — shape the outcome the most. ...

"Last week Mizera, Mastrolia and colleagues published another preprint showing
that the technique has matured enough to handle real-world two-loop diagrams."

I've been hoping for a long time that math'ers would make more sense of QM.
Fingers crossed.

------
mamon
"If you torture the data long enough, it will confess to anything"

For me the whole branch of physics that deals with particle colliders is a big
hoax. Quarks and other particles are simply too small, compared to the size of
the sensors that we use to "detect" them. The output those sensors is
basically just a static electricity noise, which physicists try to make sense
of.

~~~
me_me_me
We can't detect black holes. All of our signals would be absorbed. Black holes
are just big hoax.

Highs boson was predicted and found at LHC, it conforms with standard model.
Care to explain the hoax of it?

Whats next disease are caused by foul air, miasma?

------
awaxman11
Anyone else misread that as new Patrick Collison math?

~~~
k00b
I came here to say this.

